# Skyline R32 GTR body kits



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone know of a Wide-body kit for an R32 GTR, or any wicked kits at all?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*yea*

Well depends what kind of pockets you got too and how much your willing to fork out cuz wide bodys can come from Top Secret or veilside and others but they are exspensive


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> Well depends what kind of pockets you got too and how much your willing to fork out cuz wide bodys can come from Top Secret or veilside and others but they are exspensive


EXPENSIVE. capitalize it.


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

We will be selling aero kits (not body kits) for the R32 Skyline.

Visit the site or contact me for more.

Cheers,
KaOz/GC.


----------

